# Bad sore(for if doublepost)



## Dispiacere (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, so I have 2 female mice who get along well(aside from the occasional fight that last no more then 10 seconds)that I have had together since August. I noticed yesterday that while cleaning them one of them (Poptart) had a large sore on her back, that couldn't of been more then a day or 2 old. She is acting normal, her coat looks good, and she is eating well. Taking her to the vet isn't a option, and I will be able to get her into her own tank this weekend. Is there anything I should do other then separate her(which I dont want to do unless everyone agrees it a good idea, I dont want her to get lonely). I was going to put some neosporn on it but I am worried she will just lick it off. Taking her to the vet isn't an option right now.



















Sorry for the bad image quality, I couldn't get her to stand still.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I am not an expert on this. There are no vets by me that will even look at a mouse. My friend, however, is training to be a vet and just finished her small animal unit. I asked her what to use when SkippyJon was scratching his ears till they bled and she said neosporin is safe to use in small doses once a day. I don't know if this is best to use or if separating her is the best option or not, but I thought I'd chime in with what my (almost) vet told me.


----------



## Dispiacere (Jan 9, 2013)

rematnogard said:


> I am not an expert on this. There are no vets by me that will even look at a mouse. My friend, however, is training to be a vet and just finished her small animal unit. I asked her what to use when SkippyJon was scratching his ears till they bled and she said neosporin is safe to use in small doses once a day. I don't know if this is best to use or if separating her is the best option or not, but I thought I'd chime in with what my (almost) vet told me.


That helps alot, knowing that I can help her heal until I hear about if I should separate her or not is wonderful. Any ideas on what it could be from though?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like a nasty wound to me with early signs of infection, using what you have suggested should help to heal the wound. Alternatively you could also bathe the affected area in a saline solution 1 teaspoon of salt to a pint of luke warm water.

Apart from a bite from her cagemate is there anything else which she may have caught herself on eg wheel, mesh etc, removing her from a cage mate should be the last resort if they are normally compatible.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I had something similar when my mouse was eating under the wheel and another mouse started running on it. I just used aloe straight from the plant on it, but I didn't look up if it was safe or not, so I wouldn't try that unless someone knows for sure that it's safe.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a skin wound. Bathe twice daily in warm salty water to keep the bugs at bay.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I don't have any suggestions on what may have caused it, but I always treat any shallow injuries, scraps, etc with either Corona Ointment or Vetericyn.


----------



## Dispiacere (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't replied for a bit, how do I go about giving a mouse a bath? I would assume I should fill up a container up to her chest(below her head) of warm water/saline mixture.

And I think I am going to keep them together, they seem so close and I dont think the other one caused it.

Thanks for all your help, I will post updates once I see a noticeable difference


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

you do not actually give the mouse a bath, using cotton wool use a small dish filled with the saline solution and place the cotton wool into that and then wipe the wound using a fresh piece of cotton wool each time.

The cotton wool should be wet but not so that it drips.


----------



## Dispiacere (Jan 9, 2013)

not wanting to maneuver taking a picture and holding a mouse, she is doing very well and basically healed up. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

